# 8 cell embryo what does this mean?



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can help me. I was told that my three eggs had fertilised on Tuesday and if they kept developing well they'd be transferred on Saturday. They called today to say they will transfer them today. One is 6 cells and the other two are 8 cells. I'm a little ignorant when it comes to Biology and I don't know if 8 cells is bad and that's why they're transferring them today?


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Leftleg,

Not an expert myself, but as far as I have researched 8 cell is perfect and they'll want to transfer them now as it's the best place for them. Good luck today xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Eight cells is great!  

Once your eggs are fertilised they start dividing into cells, first two then four then six... You get the picture! After that they become morulas and then blastocysts just before they are ready to implant. This all happens over the space of about five or six days and the embryos tend to differ slightly in their growth rates, hence you have a six cell and two eight cells. 

Good luck, you have done brilliantly so far! And looks like you have some great embryos to go back in!

Wendy


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

If today is day three, then 8 cell is where you would want them to be.


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies.  
I was disappointed they weren't leaving them til Saturday as they said they might go to blastocyst stage. Is this not possible now? I don't really understand why. The last two times they put them in on day 2 and they didn't take so I was hoping if they got to blastocyst they might have more chance.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

The difficulty is that although trying to get to blastocyst stage is great for selecting the best quality embryo, the embryos always do better inside your body, in their natural environment. Lots of people have day two and day three embryos put back and are successful, I was on my first attempt when I had a six cell and a seven cell put back.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

The purpose of day five is really to select the best, only one in four embryos are viable (naturally or treatment) so by taking them further, the theory is that basic chromosomal problems in the embryos which may prevent them continuing to develop will have occurred and the better quality ones are the ones left. As I say, though, being outside of the womb is detrimental to the embryos and may harm their development. Swings and roundabouts! Most clinics will advice transfer earlier if you only have a few good embryos as it is silly to risk them stopping developing outside the womb. In a roundabout way, what I'm saying is, unless you have lots of embryos to choose from you have as good a chance of a successful pregnancy with a three day transfer as a five day transfer.

Xxx

Wendy


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

I had two 8 cells transferred on day 3 and I'm pregnant with twins. They wouldn't want you to go to day 5 with only three embies as only a small percentage make it that far. They only do it so they can pick the strongest ones if you have a lot of embryos but they really are better off inside you.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations muffin!


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Thank you both and good luck for your 2ww wendycat and leftleg


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

Couldn't just read and run, I had one 7 cell transferred on day 3 and am now nearly 19 wks preg! All the best xx


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Rome10, I felt like I had a bit more of a clue when I went for the ET today and you put my mind at rest. 

Congratulations Muffin and Catherino!

Wendycat, I have everything crossed for you!  

I was annoyed with myself that I lost my cool just before ET and cried infront of everybody   I so wanted to be calm and cool and I hope I haven't ruined my chances by getting stressed   Anyway now all I can do is be positive. The nurse had some really good advice and said 'whatever will be will be' and it made me feel less responsible for it all. 
Thanks so much for all the replies as it makes me feel so much less alone.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't feel embarrassed about getting emotional, you'd have to be a robot not to be emotional!


Congratulations on being PUPO!!


XX


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi
I had a 3 day transfer and it was a 8 cell and my embie said that was brilliant for day 3 and means it is a strong egg and as the girls say it is the best place for them. I am currently on day 6 after transfer and just hoping my body works well with the egg.
Good luck


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi muffin

Congratulations to you and your partner that is brilliant news.
When did you get your positive test and did you have any symptoms?


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Leftleg,
I had a day 2 transfer and she is now sleeping happily in her Moses basket next to me. My clinic didnt even offer us the option of going to blast. I know it's hard but try to stay positive. Wishing you lots of luck xxx  .


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Lea197 I got a faint bfp about 6dp 3dt but I think that was only because its twins. I didn't have any symptoms, not even sore boobs but then the morning sickness started at 6 weeks and I have been really ill with it!


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations muffin
Unfortunately i have had cramps since day of transfer and along with many other symptoms to do with cyclogest pessarie and today is day 8 still BFN and niw cramps feel more like period pain and im so worried it has not worked and wish i could just ignore it and just get on with it, i have stopped eating eggs, caffeine and other certain foods and upped my water intake


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Day 8 is still really early. My bfp was very very faint on day 6 and that was with twins. Another member on here Joanna1981 got a bfn on test day then a bfp a couple days later and that was with twins too. Try relax. I had period pains too x


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls I'm just in my 2ww 

Reading this has helped me feel so much better thank you xxx

I had a 3 day transfer with an 8 cell beginning to merge and when you don't really know others it's hard to understand whether good or bad ! This page has given me hope  they said it was very good quality so im praying hard 

Had period like pains all day and yesterday it was like cramps all day was getting worried

Any good news since you've all posted I'd love to know xxxx


----------

